# 75-125 shot on a GA16DE Yes?No?Maybe?How.....



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey everyone, it looks like all you need is alot of fuel upgrades and you can run a pretty good amount of nitrous, I was wondering if I did a walbro fuel pump, SE-R injectors (bigger then 1.6's), nismo FPR or just a adjustable aem or something, I already have a S-AFC running, MSD ign. upgrade (which one?), and MSD timming control.

Could I safely run a 75-125shot? 

My current mods are listed below.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what do you mean by adjustable aem? the ems? cam gears ( not made for our car) or what...75 is very doable...125, i doubt it...oh yea...howde you like my purge when i left tonight?  hahaha


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My guess would be no. A GA16DE is a pretty good engine, but it has cast pistons which I doubt would take the strain of such a large shot of nitrous (125). It's movieland engineering to think that it would support that much nitrous without internal modification. You would be asking the engine to make more than half it's power output merely by adding a combustion enhancer. While even a 250 shot would be fine on a properly tuned 5.0 HO Ford, say in a 1987 Lincoln LSC( it is a Forged piston engine) I would wager heavily that a GA would melt a piston in short order. But hey, if you have a spare engine sitting around, try it and see what happens!


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

I was thinking the same way but I was going try and stay with stock rods but 
have better rod bolts and upgrade the fuel and retard the timing.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

So even having the proper amount of fuel you still can f*** up your motor? Also I was refering to the Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regualtor by AEM its unversial.

My motor was just fully rebuilt so I'm not sure if that makes a difference - new crank, rods, pistons (hypernutiec with a slicon base 20-30% stronger then stock), timing chain kit, all gaskets top to bottom, oil pump, head ported and poished, SE-R throttle body (port mactched to intake manifold), a 40 over bore on the block, plus I already have Super AFC,UR lightweight crank pully, Fidanza 7.5lb flywheel, Pacesetter Header, Hot Shot CAI, NGK plugs and wires, 2in piping from the header back, ACT HD clutch, Pace Setter shortshifter, the JDM tranny with 4.1 gearing, ES motor mount inserts front and back, front and back Strut bars, Supension Techniques front and rear sway bar set with poly bushings, Eibach sportline springs, 1995 200SX 15 SE-R rims powdercoated bright white. 

I can't think of anything else right now but I think that covers most of it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i mean, even with the proper amount of fuel, you still have to think CAN A GA16 handle that amount of power? are the internals strong enough? (well, considering wes and mike young are each putting out 249 and 233 whp respectively, maybe it is a possibility...)


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I guess I'll have to try slowly and increase to see what happens I'll start with a 55 shot and work my way to 100+ hopefully. Heres a guy who did a dry 100shot on a GA16DE - http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Get a progressive controller and you should be able to do 100- and maybe even 125shot. The progressive controller will do what you want to do buy spraying a set amount at a set time or rpm. http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=39768&highlight=progressive+controller Read through that thread to learn more about them. You could run 50shot down low and once you hit 5k rpms have it start spraying the 100 or 125 shot. I was just trying to find that website you just posted a link to.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

*Great Idea*



twitch said:


> Get a progressive controller and you should be able to do 100- and maybe even 125shot. The progressive controller will do what you want to do buy spraying a set amount at a set time or rpm. http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=39768&highlight=progressive+controller Read through that thread to learn more about them. You could run 50shot down low and once you hit 5k rpms have it start spraying the 100 or 125 shot. I was just trying to find that website you just posted a link to.


I read through it all and all I can say is wow.... Oh and like someone said here and there if we can do 250 to the wheels with a turbo on a stock bottom end on a GA or be it a SR20 then we probly can do it with a progressive nitrous controller. 

Now if someone wants to help me peice together a complete idea of what I need I would be great with prices for stuff like this... 

Walbro fuel pump, nismo FPR or just a adjustable aem or something, MSD ign. upgrade (which one?), and MSD timming control., and ofcourse a custom kit with bottle, lines, heater, mounting bracket, all hareware.....

Or whatever you guys might be better and for the best approach to safely do this.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to say NO WAY to a 150 shot. The rod's and rod bolts are going to go bye bye with something like that, or at least youd be pretty damn close. Additionally I would not even consider a setup like that unless it was a JWT ECU controlled setup. It's a fairly safe bet it'd blow up with an SAFC or some other plug and pray controller.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea i dont like those afc's...just get a jwt to be safe...


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I have nothing wrong with getting a JWT ecu I still actually plan on it but I wanted have something I could monitor my car with plus be able to make fuel adjustments to what I think will increase HP, I mean I'm going to get my car dyno tuned here in a month or two once my motor is completly broken in and I'm going to play with adjustments to see what kind of numbers we can get.

Also I was'nt planing on running 150shot but at least try for a 100shot or more I mean its been done before so I'm just doing the research before I start buying peices to put together a nitrous kit and anything else that I need to get to were Id like to be with it. I plan on running it mainly at a dragstrip. Then 6-9 months from now I hope this to be just my play-car type thing and not my primary ride. 

Also Wes:

When you say "plug and pray" your saying that because their known to fail or no one has sucessfully done what I plan on doing and do it with that device? I'm open to what people might think is better but don't shut me down so quick on a idea that hasn't been tried yet with are motor or if it has great just say its a bad Idea looked what happend to that guy or what could happen. I have a good buddy of mine up in VA that has about every mod for mod as I do and he's running a S-AFC and is really happy with way his car runs he happens to be a nissan mechainc also. His best 1/4 run was a 15.4 in a 2dr b13 stripped but even still thats a fast time, his best in the 1/8th was like a 9.75 I think he said. 

P.S.
After reading what a progressive controller can do I'm almost sure I'd buy one of them to manage the nitrous set up to stage the engagement process of whatever amount I might end up spraying.


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Anyone?..........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea a jwt and safc would be alot safer...you could make more precise fuel adjustments based on YOUR engine...so i dunno...your already gettin bigger injectors right?


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I already have a set of SE-R injectors in another one of my GA fuel rails.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

wes said:


> plug and pray controller.


Ahahha, I think thats a good name for them! I had a friend with a 240 and had one in it. He tried to make some adjustments to it and screwed it all up. Granted he doesn't know what hes doing, but with some knowledge I am sure they 'might' work just fine. I would buy the new NX maximizer kit. You won't need a JWT ecu(would be nice to have though) or S-afc its controlled by a PDA (not supplied), and you can make any adjustments right from your driver seat. Its right under the fast and fugly kit. http://www.nitrousexpress.com/welcome.htm. If I wasn't thinking about boost, and if the n2o was cheaper here ($5.50/lb  ), I would get a progressive unit. 



TH... said:


> Walbro fuel pump, nismo FPR or just a adjustable aem or something, MSD ign. upgrade (which one?), and MSD timming control., and ofcourse a custom kit with bottle, lines, heater, mounting bracket, all hareware.....Or whatever you guys might be better and for the best approach to safely do this.


Walbro fuel pump, FPR of some sort a must. MSD ign.- 6A or 6AL (6AL you can set a holeshot revlimit, and an over rev limit for safety), MSD timing control- if you decide not to get the NX maximizer kit, Custom kit- might be a headache putting it all together. Basicly I am saying to do it safely just buy the maximizer kit. Just my opinion though. Whatever you decide to do, keep us posted, I am very interested to see your results!


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

I really apreciate your response and I possbily would like to talk to you more on my set up. If you have AOL IM contact me if I'm online at IMPTEK TVIS. 

Thanks, everyone...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My .02*



TH... said:


> I really apreciate your response and I possbily would like to talk to you more on my set up. If you have AOL IM contact me if I'm online at IMPTEK TVIS.
> 
> Thanks, everyone...


Here is the reasoning behind my post. 

1. 90% of all people that use an SAFC do not use it/program it correctly. Not that it can't be done/useful, but when you are trying to make it run a car with different injectors and the like there is NO room for error. 

2. With that big of a setup you will need larger injectors and a different MAF. How can you make the SAFC run the MAF? I say you will need a larger MAF because the stocker maxes out at 160ish WHP. The 240 maxes out at about 230-240.

3. Lastly if you want to tune it proplery you will need quite a bit of dyno time and a wideband. Unless you have a "friend" with one, you will pay dearly for this time. 

With that said the amount of time and $$$ spent on the SAFC and tuning it propelry you coul dhvae gotten the JWT ECU and been done with it. 


I am NOT saying it can't be done, I am offering my opinion in that depending on your budget and resources the JWT ecu is cheaper in the long run.


----------

